# Spinning - new spinning wheel



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

This wheel was made by my husband. I have been knitting and crocheting for a long time, then about 3 years ago I started weaving on a Cricket loom. Since then I have acquired a few more looms. Last year I joined a local weaving guild and became interested in spinning. My husband and I did some research on spinning wheels and he thought it would be a fascinating project to build one. So I decided to learn how to spin. I started with an e spinner last year in October, then got a Schacht Matchless and now the new wheel has been finished and here it is:


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Your husband is one talented woodworker. He did a fabulous job on the wheel, especially the adorable gnomes. How does it spin, nice and smooth? The different speeds and the large bobbins are the only ways to go. You should get all the years use you will want out of this beauty.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

What a beautiful wheel! Lucky you!!!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the cute gnomes! Have you named the new wheel.
What good talent your hubby has.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful wheel! Your husband sure is talented.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, wow, oh wow! What a treasure he has made for you. Everything you spin will be spun with love.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Lucky you. He did a great job.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Just beautiful!! You will have many years of spinning on that and then hopefully pass it on to continue the love.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

The pic of your wheel made my day already! Congratulations!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, the wheels are beautiful.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

That is amazing. I especially love the gnomes. That man could make a mint selling these. I have a Schact as well, but the treadle is solid, not split. It's a great wheel. Would love to see s short video of your hubby's creation being used.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice! Looks like a lovely wheel.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your encouraging comments. The wheel does not have a name yet. I will see about making a video after I have spent some time spinning on the new wheel.


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

Beautiful Wheel, I hope he is very proud of his creation and talent.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations. You will have much pleasure spinning on a beautiful, unique wheel made just for you


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow what a guy you have :sm11: So supportive and encouraging of you! A keeper for sure :sm24:


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Spooly said:


> Thank you all for your encouraging comments. The wheel does not have a name yet. I will see about making a video after I have spent some time spinning on the new wheel.


I think "Honey" would be perfect!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think honey also would be a great name. DH is wonderful.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Honey it will be. Thanks


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow, what a beauty


----------

